# Floriani Commercial Updates Floriani Total Control Commercial Software



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Floriani Commercial recently released a new version of its popular Floriani Total Control Commercial embroidery software. This free update, version 7.25 has new features and enhancements that make it better than ever. 

One of the most significant new features is the ability to split designs. When a design is bigger than your largest hoop size, it may be necessary to split the design so it can be sewn in two hoopings. This new feature splits a design in half and provides the option to create an alignment stitch to assist in making sure the two design halves match up. 

Another new feature is social network integration. This tool allows you to post images of designs directly to Facebook, Pinterest and Twitter. Added by user request, the new center origin tool allows you to automatically position your embroidery design at a 0,0 origin. While it’s not necessary to do this when digitizing, it allows you to see your design centered to the ruler on your work page. 

This new version is free to existing customers. For more information on the new version, go to Floriani Machine Embroidery Software, Stabilizer and Thread. 

For more information about Floriani Commercial Product’s full line of stabilizers, threads, and more, go to Floriani Commercial or call 865-549-5115.


----------

